

Fire rips through Dubai skyscraper - jostmey
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-31562099

======
jmcmahon443
Whoa. This is only the second intense fire in a skyscraper that I know of. The
first being the original 7 World Trade Center on September 11th.

Modern fire protection standards should be able to handle stuff like this. I
know the code in New York is so strict, we would never see something like
this. I bet they are still having problems creating and enforcing building
codes over there, given that it is a relatively new build environment.

------
angersock
First line of article:

 _A fire has ripped through the Torch skyscraper in Dubai, one of the tallest
residential buildings in the world._

Points for accuracy in naming, I suppose. :|

~~~
mveety
Are they sure it wasn't on fire before now?

